# Elbow pads...



## wmalan (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm considering elbow pads for the first time (mid forties, riding 20 years - things take a loooong time to heal).

Could anyone recommend comfortable elbow pads for XC trail riding? They don't need to be super downhill level protection but comfort would be a real plus to consider. 


-
Bill


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

I use the 661 Race Pads. Very comfortable & light.










Their chicken wing pad offers less protection but is lower profile










The entire 661 elbow pad lineup can be seen *here*


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

The Rockgardn LZ Elbow/Arm pads are quite nice. The mesh is very breathable, which is nice for XC.

http://www.rockgardn.com/Browse_Item_Details.asp/Item_ID/7/categ_id/1/parent_ids/0,1


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

*elbow pads*

I found some foxracing that are thin and farely comfy, but haven't used them much for a year or so.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm running a light-weight Roach pad and they are doing well for me.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Have a look at the Roach/Race Face Rally FR pads.


----------



## wmalan (Dec 8, 2005)

*Great info!*

Thanks for the leads. I'll try a few of the pads this weekend... that's if my elbow is healed enough.

--
Bill


----------

